# iPhone calendar and contacts: subscribed to a gentoo box

## gustafson

Hi,

What is the easiest option to connect iPhone calendar and contacts to a gentoo box.  It looks like caldav and ics are options for calendar; ldap for contacts. Is anybody doing this? 

I have recently used kontact and kmail imap to manage these things across several gentoo machines.  Whatever solution works, it would be great if kontact could be integrated as well.

----------

## tel

Maybe I'm missing the point of the question, but what about just using Google Calendar and Google Contacts, both of which sync to the iPhone?

----------

## gustafson

I see that as the "solution" of last resort.  My preference is to avoid providing this info to google.  (Maybe the iphone itself makes this a mute preference as I have given away too much control already.)

----------

## tel

I see your point.

Personally, I've never had an issue with using Google Calendar or Google Contacts.  I run Mozilla Sunbird locally on my machine which syncs with Google, so any changes I make on the iPhone show up on Sunbird, and vice versa.  The calendar plugin for Mozilla Thunderbird does the same thing.

----------

## lostinspace2011

I have been working on a solution which let's you sync your mac client's Address Book and Calendars with your own server. I am not sure if you have any mac clients, but if you do it might be something you would want to try out. I have also been working on an iPhone client for the server to one could access the records on the server directly from the phone.

The project is available at http://www.addressbookserver.com. You can get a 2 user evaluation key from the store page.

----------

## lostinspace2011

I forgot to mention that the server runs on Linux, but is currently not available via portage.

----------

## gustafson

I don't have any macs.  I only have gentoo boxes at the moment and have been running XP via virtualbox to sync the iphone.

PS You are currently serving a default apache tomcat page at that web address.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i think it worth looking at https://www.forge.funambol.org/download/ i installed the server on my gentoo home server box and clients on my nokia e51 smartphone plus thunderbird clients. all devices now have the same calendar, contacts and notes - for me it runs perfect and does not need any externals.

there's also a client for an iphone and a ldap connector so i think it meets your requirements.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## gustafson

Thanks, I'll take a look and report back.

----------

## cach0rr0

I found this one in the sunrise overlays

not entirely sure the underpinnings of it, but may be worth looking at

```

* www-apps/davical [1]

     Available versions:  (0.9.7)  ~0.9.7

   {doc vhosts}

     Homepage:            http://davical.org/

     Description:         A CalDAV and iCal server

[1] "sunrise" /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

```

----------

## gustafson

Funambol seems like it would work, unfortunately, it doesn't seem to play nice with my current apache install that included virtualdomains.  Although it maybe can be made to work, it doesn't meet my desire for "easy".

davical... assessment pending.  (General frustration has set in, motivation is lacking.)

To be honest, I'm disappointed that (insert all software/OS/web interfaces) don't play well together in these arenas.  In moving my contacts/calendars around over the years (outlook, kmail, google, etc, etc) there is always a loss of fidelity.  Groups, birthdays, mailing lists, even names and job titles don't seem to be preserved.  Can't we all just get along?  These are small text fields.  It seems so straight forward.  (I'm sure I'm naive here.)

----------

## coolsnowmen

can anyone explain to me how to get itunes to recognize my iphone under virtualbox (currently running XP guest) on [gentoo host].  kde4 sees it and offers to look at the photos.  

I wouldnt mind a full linux solution to the iphone, but it would have to be able to sync videos/music/ringtones

edit: I just realized that virtualbox-bin contains usb support while virtualbox-ose does not 

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions

----------

